
Can you think of an example with lower energy to secure than the best attack? - janimal
https://medium.com/coinmonks/blockchain-myth-5-proof-of-work-wastes-energy-a848000aea9a
======
janimal
I'll save you two examples:

1\. Finding a private key to a public key without a brute force attack can be
done by physically forcing the holder of the private key to give it up ($5
wrench attack). This is the low energy attack vector. You can secure the
private key only by expending more energy to protect it.

2\. In the game of hide and seek to avoid searching the whole space you can
follow the person hiding to their hiding place, watch them come out, or
intercept their communications. All these activities require effort on the
part of the hider that is at least equal than the effort to follow/detect
them. If no communication is made and the hider never leaves the hiding spot,
the situation is analogous to a death, and so is not the same scenario.

